# .22 w/ silencer



## 903Reelemin (Jul 10, 2016)

Have an ignorant question here... wondering if its possible to buy a .22 with a silencer anywhere, or do you have to go through the application process online or whatever. Would really like a .22 with a silencer to play around with, but was hoping to not have to hassle with the application process. Any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

yup.. gotta pay that tax stamp.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Get some cb caps by cci..In long gun ther Quiet as Pellet gun..


----------



## Elturbobug (Sep 9, 2012)

You can buy a breakdown barrel with integral silencer right from Ruger for the 10/22 breakdown rifle.

http://ruger.com/micros/silent-sr-ISB/index.html

They also offer the SR22 pistol w/silencer.

http://ruger.com/micros/silent-sr/index.html

Either way you will be buying a tax stamp and gettin on the list.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Read this >>>> https://www.silencershop.com/top-10-questions


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Oil filter and appropriate size adapter if you have a threaded barrel, use subsonic ammo for best results.

PS.
Donâ€™t get caught with filter on barrel.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Don't commit a felony as suggested above. If you just want to play around with a suppressed .22, someone on this forum will likely meet up with you for a hands on experience. Trust me when I say, it's totally worth the $200 stamp.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can rent a pistol with a suppressor? Just curious. I am not sure how the rules work on that. I was thinking the owner would have to be right there with you.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

MechAg94 said:


> Does anyone know if you can rent a pistol with a suppressor? Just curious. I am not sure how the rules work on that. I was thinking the owner would have to be right there with you.


I think some ranges allow that. Just on the range of course


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I believe Spring Guns and Ammo has a suppressed .22 Ruger that you can rent. I can't tell what side of town you're on due to Tapatalk, but you can accompany me to the range to try out my Tactical Solutions Axiom on a GSG 1911 .22 or Savage rifle.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Sub-sonic .22 shorts are pretty quiet...


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

just get on the list and get you a .22 suppressor.......I absolutely love mine. shoot it on a walther P-22 and a S&W 15-22 with the standard velocity CCI loads and it is super quiet......kids love it too and have dubbed the S&W the "Quiet Gun".....


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

^^^^^^^

I use the same 2 host with a can.... they are the favorite guns to shoot with the kids. Mine to!
The CCI that are on the blue box work great, very quiet.
I've bought the Gemtech ammo and a few others to try out.
as long as they are under 1150 they are very quiet.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I played around with some homemade ones long ago and found out that if your shooting in the woods with trees around hypersonic ammo was not silenced at all. Anything that would reflect sound would make it just as loud or so it seemed
Now when we went subsonic nothing more than a pellet gun


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Quietest and smoothest running 22 pistol and silencer combo Iâ€™ve ever shot was a Ruger 22/45 with a Silencerco Sparrow. They are all pretty quiet but we were doing a side by side comparison with my Sig Mosquito and Johns Guns SP22. Get your trust, order your can and start the 10-12 month wait now. Totally worth it


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

troutslayer said:


> I played around with some homemade ones long ago and found out that if your shooting in the woods with trees around hypersonic ammo was not silenced at all. Anything that would reflect sound would make it just as loud or so it seemed
> Now when we went subsonic nothing more than a pellet gun


Well you little felon. Lmao.
You are correct on the trees. I can shoot any gun in front of my house and it is louder than at my nephews house 100 yards away. My front, thick trees. His front, open prairie.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Oil filter and appropriate size adapter if you have a threaded barrel, use subsonic ammo for best results.
> 
> PS.
> Donâ€™t get caught with filter on barrel.


. Or with the adapter... the â€œsolvent trapâ€ story doesnâ€™t always work...


----------



## RandyM (Jul 14, 2005)

you can call the arms room in league city, they may rent suppressors on their range, they do rent machine guns.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

I have tried several subsonic brands with varying results. Have found CCI Quiet to be the quietest of all and accurate too!


----------



## Diapez (Jun 25, 2014)

.22 suppressors are worth every cent. Every person who has shot mine had a huge smile on their face. It's just pain fun! Just know, that they tend to produce larger offspring when put in the safe 

Before I got my suppressor, I would shoot Agulia SuperColbri's. They are just as quiet, but very limited on range and you need to make sure you shoot them out of shorter barrels as there have been reports of them not having enough energy to exit some barrels.


----------



## Diapez (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh, and those Super Colbri's won't cycle any semi auto.


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

suppressed 22s are stupid fun!
I have tested a LOT of 22 cans and frankly, there isn't much difference between any of them.

Bolt action 22s with a can are a bit quieter than semi autos due to the lack of action noise. 
Having said that, my integrally suppressed 10/22 with the Gemtech barrel is called the "giggle gun" everyone literally giggles when they shoot it.

Here is a compilation of 22 rimfire reviews

https://tacticalgunreview.com/rimfire-suppressor-video-review-roundup/#more-24757


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

The expensive Center X Lapua subsonic are accurate, quiet and will cycle my Savage 64 FV SR.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

Is there anything you can do to a Ruger 10/22 to reduce the action noise? I wasn't sure if you could change the bolt stop or something to quiet that down. It isn't very loud, but every other noise seems to be magnified when you can't hear the sound of the cartridge firing. Even with my bolt action 22, the snap of the firing pin seems loud in comparison, but you can't really hear it a few feet away.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

I recently got my tax stamp for my Silencerco Sparrow II. It is a lot of fun. I would recommend it to anyone. I picked up a CZ 455 bolt action 22. That rifle is a lot of fun shooting suppressed and accurate. My 10/22 is fun with the suppressor as well. Just getting started with it. More fun to come.

It actually makes me want to get suppressors for everything I shoot. 

The Keltec CMR-30 22 magnum rifle is still fairly loud due to the high velocity, but still quieter than it is without a suppressor. 22 Mag heats up the suppressor a lot more than 22 LR.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

MechAg94 said:


> I recently got my tax stamp for my Silencerco Sparrow II. It is a lot of fun. I would recommend it to anyone. I picked up a CZ 455 bolt action 22. That rifle is a lot of fun shooting suppressed and accurate. My 10/22 is fun with the suppressor as well. Just getting started with it. More fun to come.
> 
> *It actually makes me want to get suppressors for everything I shoot*.
> 
> The Keltec CMR-30 22 magnum rifle is still fairly loud due to the high velocity, but still quieter than it is without a suppressor. 22 Mag heats up the suppressor a lot more than 22 LR.


Welcome to the addiction...


----------

